# Problema en configurar inalámbrica Atheros ... [solucionado]

## Luciernaga

Hasta este momento no he logrado configurar por WiFi el chip de mi equipo, descontado queda que el hardware funciona perfectamente. Tengo manuales leídos e impresos en papel a manta, pero el problema creo que es de la Gentoo, veamos ...

Primero, quiero dejar patente que con Win funciona correctamente, tanto y/o conjuntamente por cable como por frecuencia inalámbrica. La conexión ADSL está suministrada por el ISP Vodafone. El Router es un Huawei HG556a. El protocolo es por WPA2-PSK y la encriptación por AES. También le tengo conectado un Access Point MIMO de Buffalo sin configurar. Demostrado con el siguiente gráfico:

[IMG]http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/4878/wifiw7.jpg[/IMG]

Segundo, la instalación de Gentoo proporciona los siguientes datos:

# lspci

....

* Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

* Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

....

En cambio "ifconfig -a" devuelve lo siguiente:

[IMG]http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Tal como se puede comprobar la interfaz 'wlan0' sigue desaparecida en la Gentoo instalada.

Al parecer, según el último CD minimal de instalación, emitiendo el comando "net-setup wlan0" me detecta lo siguiente:

[IMG]http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1606/dsc3266800x600.jpg[/IMG]

Bien, tal como se aprecia en el gráfico el controlador cargado por el CD minimal es el 'ath5k' que se corresponde con el chip wireless Atheros que incorpora la placa base, pero ahí nacen mis problemas con la Gentoo que tengo instalada en el equipo que no se como (tampoco lo encuentro) cargar el driver para que me detecte la interfaz wlan0 (chip Atheros), desconociendo cómo cargarlo en el archivo /etc/rc.conf que es el que creo tiene o contiene o debe contener los datos para cargarlo automáticamente.

Las pruebas hechas con el CD minimal funcionan si configuro la red inalámbrica a través del AccessPoint MIMO que tiene frecuencias b/g y sin configurar, es decir, por libre, como lo demuestran los siguientes gráficos emitiendo el consabido 'net-setup wlan0':

[IMG]http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/2108/dsc3268800x600.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/1834/dsc3269800x600.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/7261/dsc3270800x600.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/4337/dsc3273800x600.jpg[/IMG]

Por el contrario no hay forma (al menos no lo he encontrado) de poder conectar con la frecuencia del Router Huawei que es del tipo b/g/n. Tengo entendido que Gentoo prioriza la conexión alámbrica (wired) sobre la inalámbrica (wireless) si ambas están conectadas. Por otra parte tampoco he conseguido nada a través del GUI con 'wicd' ni con la configuración 'wpa_supplicant' ni con 'wireless-tools' que están instaladas.

Resumiendo: Cómo cargar el driver para poder configurar la interfaz inalámbrica.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

PostData: Por si me preguntan por la compilación del núcleo emitiendo el siguiente comando:

grep CONFIG_PACKET /usr/src/linux/.config

me devuelve lo siguiente:

CONFIG_PACKET=y

----------

## quilosaq

ath5k es el módulo del kernel que debes cargar o integrar. Lo tienes en (kernel v3.2.1):

```
Prompt: Atheros 5xxx AHB bus support

Location:

-> Device Drivers

  -> Network device support

    -> Wireless LAN

      -> Atheros Wireless Cards
```

Si lo creas como módulo separado, lo cargará automáticamente (espero) udev cuando detecte tu hardware. No hay que configurar nada en rc.conf.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ath5k es el módulo del kernel que debes cargar o integrar. Lo tienes en (kernel v3.2.1):
> 
> ```
> Prompt: Atheros 5xxx AHB bus support
> 
> ...

 

Ya solucioné el tema del driver justamente antes de leerte el mensaje, pues no lo tenía activado en el núcleo por confundirlo con otro que sí lo había activado en la instalación. Gracias.

Ahora el tema es la configuración inalámbrica, creo que la tengo bien configurada, pero como falla no puedo decir que está correctamente, pues ahí va lo que tengo hecho ... por supuesto tengo instalados 'wireless-tools' y 'wpa_supplicant'.

/etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="noop

dhcp"

fallback_eth0="null

apipa"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

mode_wlan0="managed"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.0.1"

essid_wlan0="vodafone0744"

key_wlan0="clave_de_red_hexadecimal"

key_wlan0="s:clave_de_red_ASCII"

essid_wlan0="000D0B4F5EF0"

key_wlan0=""

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="vodafone0744"

        psk="clave_de_red_hexadecimal"

        priority=5

}

network={

        ssid="vodafone0744"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="clave_de_red_hexadecimal"

        priority=2

}

network={

        ssid="000D0B4F5EF0"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

Bien, estos dos archivos los he configurado así para que me conecte a una u otra frecuencia, la primera es la del Router que tiene frecuencias b/g/n y la segunda es la del AccesPoint con frecuencias b/g además está sin configurar, en cuanto a la red alámbrica (wired eth0) funciona y además está conectada a la red local que administra el servidor, prueba de ello es que estoy editando/enviando este mensaje a través de la misma máquina con problema de conexión wifi ...

Si desconecto el cable RJ45 de la interfaz eth0 para forzar al sistema que se conecte a través de la inalámbrica consigo esto ...

[IMG]http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Llegado a este punto emitiendo un ping la conexión a WAN es negativa, por otra parte si lanzo wicd desde el menú tampoco consigo un buen resultado ...

[IMG]http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/83/pantallazoventanasinttu.png[/IMG]

Ahora ensamblo el cable RJ45 y para conectarme emito el consabido /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart y ... et VOILÁ, el ping funciona de maravilla, pero no es eso lo que deseo, quiero poder conectarme a través de la wifi sin resultado de momento, ¿qué es lo que tengo mal configurado, o qué problema de incompatibilidad existe?

Como siempre muchas gracias por ayudarme, pere  :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

a veces es suficiente con ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig wlan0 up.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> a veces es suficiente con ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig wlan0 up.

 

Esto no me ha funcionado amigo esteban ... pero cambiando un poco el /etc/conf.d/net y el /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf sí ... es decir, con esta configuración funciona:

/etc/conf.d/net

rename_112233445566="eth0"

rename_112233445566="wlan0"

config_eth0="noop

dhcp"

fallback_eth0="null

apipa"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

mode_wlan0="managed"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.0.1"

essid_wlan0="vodafone0744"

key_wlan0="contraseña_hexadecimal"

key_wlan0="s:contraseña_ASCII"

essid_wlan0="000D0B4F5EF0"

key_wlan0=""

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="vodafone0744"

        psk="password_hexadecimal"

        priority=5

}

network={

        ssid="vodafone0744"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="password_hexadecimal"

        priority=2

}

network={

        ssid="000D0B4F5EF0"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

Explicación del cambio:

Las dos líneas 'rename' del /etc/conf.d/net fijan a través de la MAC (la que consta no es la real) de su interfaz el nombre del dispositivo, bien sea eth0 o wlan0.

Las cuatro líneas agregadas (proto, key_mgmt, pairwise y group) al archivo /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf determinan (al parecer) el modus operandi de la inalámbrica wlan0.

Comprobación de la conexión a WAN con el servidor de red local apagado que es lo que pretendía ...

[IMG]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Por supuesto que con el Servidor de red local encendido la interfaz eth0 se comunica y tiene paso a WAN con una IP dinámica, al igual que la inalámbrica a través de su frecuencia.

Bien, pues doy por terminada la consulta y que pueda servir de conocimiento para otros lectores que lo necesiten.

Un cordial saludo a tod@s, pere  :Wink: 

PostData: Esos cambios los he sacado de la lectura en la red de alguien que sufría cambios en la detección de las interfaces con Gentoo que, por cierto, a mi me ha ocurrido varias veces cuando trataba de configurar un encaminador de red con Gentoo y lo suplía intercambiando las conexiones de los RJ45 con los dispositivos, pero con rename y la MAC se fijan las interfaces impidiendo cualquier cambio que el sistema pudiera hacer por su cuenta.

----------

